# Anglerboard hat Geburtstag!!!!



## Thomas9904 (30. August 2004)

*Und zwar wird das Anglerboard im September 4!!*
Viele Angler können sich heute das Anglerboard mit seinen vielen Infoseiten und dem Forum kaum mehr aus ihrem Leben wegdenken. 
Dabei ist das Anglerboard jetzt gerade mal 4 Jahre „alt“ geworden. 
Angefangen hat das Ganze, als Dok im September 2000 die erste Version des Anglerboards als „Anglerboard-aus-Hessen.de“ ins Netz stellte. Schon sehr schnell fand schon diese „Urversion“ die ersten Mitglieder und vor allem auch die ersten Helfer. Und weder ohne die einen noch ohne die anderen wäre der gigantische Erfolg vom Anglerboard möglich gewesen. 

Denn je mehr Mitglieder und Besucher das Anglerboard bekam, desto mehr Arbeit war auch zu leisten. Doch der Zusammenhalt hat sich über die Jahre hin nicht nur bewährt, sondern in ständig neuen Aktionen vor allem der Mitglieder wuchs aus den Boardies eine Gemeinschaft die weit über die Grenzen Deutschlands hinaus reicht. 

Viele Treffen, Veranstaltungen und Events wurden von den Boardies organisiert, über das Forum und das Magazin als Plattform. So ist das Anglerboard nicht nur im Netz vertreten, sondern gerade durch die vielfältigen Aktionen der Boardies wurde der „Sprung aus dem virtuellen ins reale Leben geschafft. 

Und das Anglerboard steht dabei nicht still, sondern wächst stetig und immer schneller weiter. Neben den Mitgliedern, die das Board mit Informationen rund ums Angeln und Angler füllen, ist das vor allem auch dem Team der Moderatoren zu verdanken. Mag auch nicht immer jeder mit jeder Entscheidung einverstanden sein:
Nur durch diese Arbeit ist es möglich, dass auch bei jetzt über 6500 Member weiterhin ein im allgemeinen vernünftiger Umgangston im Forum herrscht. 

Selbstverständlich ist bei einer so grossen Anzahl an Membern nicht zu verhindern, dass es immer wieder Leute gibt, die ausscheren. Sei es aus Neid und Missgunst, sei es aus Profilierungssucht, sei es aus wirtschaftlichen Interessen. Bisher wurde das Anglerboard mit solchen Geschichten immer fertig und ist gestärkt daraus hervorgegangen. Und so soll das auch weiterhin laufen.

Wie wichtig das Anglerboard inzwischen für viele Angler geworden ist, kann man an den immer wieder beeindruckenden Zahlen feststellen. Fast kein Tag, an dem nicht mindestens 1000 neue Beiträge gepostet werden, fast kein Tag, an dem sich nicht mindestens 15 neue Mitglieder anmelden, fast kein Tag unter 50.000 Besuchen. Irgendwas muss also dran am Konzept und an der Umsetzung vom Anglerboard – dabei möchten wir uns hier an den konstruktiven Verbesserungsvorschlägen, die an das Team herangetragen werden, recht herzlich bedanken.

Gab es vor Jahren nur die Zeitschriften, um sich über alles zu informieren was Angler interessieren könnte, hat sich inzwischen das Internet (und da beileibe nicht nur das Anglerboard alleine) zur grössten Informationsquelle entwickelt. Das belegt vor allem die Entwicklung der Auflagenzahlen der Zeitschriften und die der Besuche auf Anglerboard.de (der Vergleich der absoluten Zahlen ist hierbei nicht aussagekräftig):

Und zwar hat der Blinker vom Quartal 01/20003 bis zum Quartal 02/2004 8,49% an verkaufter Auflage verloren, Fisch und Fang in der gleichen Zeit  3,45%. 
In diesem Zeitraum legte das Anglerboard um 172,38% an Besuchen zu!!

Blinker: 
Quartal 01/2003: 88.837, Blinker Quartal 02/2004: 81.294	    
Fisch und Fang: 
Quartal 01/2003: 53.909, F+F, Quartal 02/2004: 52.048	 
Anglerboard.de: 
Quartal 01/2003: 406.301, Anglerboard, Quartal 02/2004: 1.106.681	

Wir gratulieren hiermit Dok zum 4 – jährigen Anglerboardjubiläum und dem gigantischen Erfolg bei den vielen Membern und Gästen – und genauso allen Mitgliedern, Partner, Sponsoren, Helfern und Freunden.

Auf viele weitere Jahre mit Informationen, Unterhaltung, Diskussionen und Spass mit und rund ums Anglerboard.


----------



## Achim_68 (30. August 2004)

*AW: Anglerboard hat Geburtstag!!!!*

Na dann gratulier ich dem Dok und dem Board doch mal:

Herzlichen Glückwunsch, Ihr zwei!


----------



## Laksos (30. August 2004)

*AW: Anglerboard hat Geburtstag!!!!*

Ebenfalls congratulations!  :m 

Und Samstag ist ja die Geburtstagsfeier!  #v


----------



## ralle (30. August 2004)

*AW: Anglerboard hat Geburtstag!!!!*

Gratuliere !!


Wann und wo ist denn die Party ????????????????


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (30. August 2004)

*AW: Anglerboard hat Geburtstag!!!!*

Prost


----------



## Wedaufischer (30. August 2004)

*AW: Anglerboard hat Geburtstag!!!!*

Ebenfalls meine Gratulation und ein kräftiges "Weiter so". #6


----------



## Laksos (30. August 2004)

*AW: Anglerboard hat Geburtstag!!!!*



> Wann und wo ist denn die Party ????????????????



Na hier steigt doch die Geburtstagsfete!    :m
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## langelandsklaus (30. August 2004)

*AW: Anglerboard hat Geburtstag!!!!*

Gratulation an Dok und an alle, die dazu beigetragen haben ! #6  #r  #6


----------



## Ossipeter (30. August 2004)

*AW: Anglerboard hat Geburtstag!!!!*

Meinen herzlichsten Glückwunsch!
Macht so weiter!


----------



## Lachsy (30. August 2004)

*AW: Anglerboard hat Geburtstag!!!!*

mein Herzlichen Glückwunsch ans AB , und natürlich an DOK

mfg Lachsy


----------



## oh-nemo (30. August 2004)

*AW: Anglerboard hat Geburtstag!!!!*

Natürlich auch von mir die allerbesten "Geburtstach-Grüsse" an den und die "Macher" das Boards :m #g


----------



## merphy (30. August 2004)

*AW: Anglerboard hat Geburtstag!!!!*

Auch meinen Glückwunsch!!Auf die nächsten 4jahre!!!


----------



## nasengnuf (30. August 2004)

*AW: Anglerboard hat Geburtstag!!!!*

Auch von mir:
"HAPPIE BÖRSDAY" ;-)  und weiter so!!!


----------



## Seehaeschen (30. August 2004)

*AW: Anglerboard hat Geburtstag!!!!*

_HERZLICHEN GLÜCKWUNSCH_ 
#h Seehaeschen


----------



## ollidi (31. August 2004)

*AW: Anglerboard hat Geburtstag!!!!*

Alles Gute Dir und deinem "Baby" Dok. :m


----------



## Garfield0815 (31. August 2004)

*AW: Anglerboard hat Geburtstag!!!!*

Auch von mir einen Herzlichen Glückwunsch und macht weiter so #6#6#6


----------



## buddha (31. August 2004)

*AW: Anglerboard hat Geburtstag!!!!*

Häppi Jeburtstach uss Kölle am Rhing!!!!!
 #g  #g  #g 

wünscht


----------



## Klaus-a. (31. August 2004)

*AW: Anglerboard hat Geburtstag!!!!*

#6  #6  #6 Herzlichsten Glückwunsch ans AB und an Doc. #6  #6  #6


----------



## **bass** (31. August 2004)

*AW: Anglerboard hat Geburtstag!!!!*

alles gute :z und weiter so#v


----------



## Honeyball (31. August 2004)

*AW: Anglerboard hat Geburtstag!!!!*

#r 
Alles Gute zum Geburtstag und vielen Dank für Eure Arbeit  #g


----------



## fishing-freak (31. August 2004)

*AW: Anglerboard hat Geburtstag!!!!*

Na dann will ich mich nicht bitten lassen müssen... :q 

4 Jahre ist eine lange Zeit. Eine Zeit, in der ein Board eben schön wachsen oder ... kann.
Meine herzlichsten Glückwünsche an Gründer, Crew und Community. Respekt, und weiter so !


fishing-freak


----------



## muddyliz (31. August 2004)

*AW: Anglerboard hat Geburtstag!!!!*

Congratulations an Dok und die Mods. Macht weiter so.
Gruß muddyliz


----------



## Lotte (31. August 2004)

*AW: Anglerboard hat Geburtstag!!!!*

gratulation und prost#g


----------



## schaeffer_matze (31. August 2004)

*AW: Anglerboard hat Geburtstag!!!!*

Da muss ich auch Gratulieren!!! *Herzlichen Glückwunsch!!!!!! :z :z *


----------



## Lorddoki (31. August 2004)

*AW: Anglerboard hat Geburtstag!!!!*

Alles Gute  !!! 
Und Respekt..
riesen gross geworden. !!
ich weiss noch wie es am anfang war


----------



## Pilkman (31. August 2004)

*AW: Anglerboard hat Geburtstag!!!!*

Ein dickes

   *!!! HAPPY BIRTHDAY !!!*


----------



## leguan8 (31. August 2004)

*AW: Anglerboard hat Geburtstag!!!!*

na dann auch mal von mir alles gute zum geb AB. Dok das ist eine super sache das wir diesen geb feiern können.


----------



## arno (31. August 2004)

*AW: Anglerboard hat Geburtstag!!!!*

Moin!
Da kann man ja wirklich nur Gratulieren!
Also Dok, Glückwunsch!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Da past ja wieder mein Gedicht!

Anglerbord du unser
das du bist von DOK erschaffen
machst uns süchtig, machst uns krank
dafür hast du unsren Dank

wo auch immer wir verweilen
werden wir uns stehts beeilen
um zu kommen auf die Seiten
die uns täglich tun begleiten

Petri Heil


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (31. August 2004)

*AW: Anglerboard hat Geburtstag!!!!*

Hey Dok, ich gratuliere dir persönlich bei der Geburtstagsfeier am Samstag.  :q  #g  #h  #v 
Das Board ist riesig und das einzig ware seiner Art.


----------



## Brummel (1. September 2004)

*AW: Anglerboard hat Geburtstag!!!!*

@Arno,  #h 

Klasse Reim, möchte mich hier mal den Glückwünschen anschließen  #g .
4 Jahre, und 2 1/2 davon kenn ich das AB nun auch schon.  :l 
 Man, wie die Zeit vergeht.  :q 

Gruß Brummel


----------



## petipet (1. September 2004)

*AW: Anglerboard hat Geburtstag!!!!*

Wenn auch zu später Stunde,

Mann... und alle die da mitwirken. Ist ne tolle Sache, das Board. Weiß noch (verschämt), als Internetfuzzy, wie ich M_S eine Mail an seinem Fischerein-Verein in Schwerin geschickt habe, weil ich mal ganz zaghaft gegoogelt hatte. Der Jörg muß geglaubt haben: was ein Verrückter, ich wußte nix vom Internet. Aber, brav hat er geantwortet und mir auf die Sprünge geholfen, mir Mut gemacht. Super. Vergeß ich nie.

Gruß...Peter#h


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. September 2004)

*AW: Anglerboard hat Geburtstag!!!!*

Ja, auch nach jetzt 4 Jahren ist das AB wirklich einzigartig)


----------



## snofla (1. September 2004)

*AW: Anglerboard hat Geburtstag!!!!*

@DOC weiter so und alles beste zum vierten jahr

der dank geht auch an die MOD's und boardies die einem immer weiter helfen wenns irgendwo an info fehlt

BESTEN DANK #6  #6  #6


----------



## EMZET (1. September 2004)

*AW: Anglerboard hat Geburtstag!!!!*

Glückwunsch, und weiter so....


----------



## bine (1. September 2004)

*AW: Anglerboard hat Geburtstag!!!!*

Einen herzlichen Glückwunsch auch vom mir!!! :m 
Tusen Tack für die Arbeit die sich Dok und die Mods antun!!!  #6 
Für mich ist es das beste und einzig wahre Anglerforum im Netz. Hier habe ich viele neue gute Freunde gewonnen und noch mehr!! :z    :q 

Danke für alles!!!    #g


----------



## Knobbes (1. September 2004)

*AW: Anglerboard hat Geburtstag!!!!*

Alles gute zum Geburtstag des Anglersboard und an seine Macher.
Gruss Knobbes


----------



## Anni (2. September 2004)

*AW: Anglerboard hat Geburtstag!!!!*

Glückwunsch auch von mir#h 
Allen#r  Dok und den Mods!!!!#6


----------



## HeinzJuergen (2. September 2004)

*AW: Anglerboard hat Geburtstag!!!!*

Herzlichen Glückwunsch ! #6  #6  #6  #g  #g  #g 
Heinz Jürgen


----------



## wildbootsman (2. September 2004)

*AW: Anglerboard hat Geburtstag!!!!*

An Infos gibts wirklich nichts besseres. 

Happy Birthday to you,
Happy Birthday to you,
Happy Birthday dear Anglerboard
Happy Birthday to you.

Wildi


----------

